# How to double internet speed on same PC?



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok so I have two PCs next to each other. Both get 50 Mbps download speed at the same time. I look at both and both reach 50 Mbps for a combined total of 100 Mbps at the same time.

Now, how do I get 100 Mbps download speed on just one PC using two networking cards?

Anyone who says "it's not possible" has no idea what they are talking about. Because it IS POSSIBLE, I am looking at 100Mbps in front of my very eyes right now, just across two PCs on the same network connected to the same router using the same modem connected to the same ISP which gives 50 Mbps download speed, yet I am looking at 100 Mbps happening right in front of my eyes.


Note: using 1 monitor, 1 motherboard, 1 pc, two cards.

Note: Whereas it would be difficult to get 100Mbps on ONE file on the same PC across two cards, I'm more interested in 2 x 50 Mbps on the same PC on two cards.

i.e. not download 4GB file at 100Mbps from two cards, way too complicated.
More like two different 2GB or 4GB files on two different cards on the same physical machine.

Other things like virtual machines, etc. are fair game.

*Possible Example:*
Run two virtual machines simultaneously each connected to a separate networking card. Download two separate files of 2GB on each.
2GB downloads in 320 seconds at 50Mbps.
2GB downloads in 160 seconds at 100Mbps.

So, whereas normally on one machine at sustained 50Mbps it would take 640 seconds to download two 2GB files (4GB total), well one two separate computers if you downloaded ONE 2GB file on each computer, your total time to download both files (4GB total) would be 320 seconds (HALF the time).

If two virtual machines could use two different cards at a sustained 50Mbps in the same way two PCs could download at 2 x 50Mbps (=100Mbps), THEN it means that you could download 4GB in only 320 seconds, NOT 640 seconds like it would have taken on one physical machine.​
Go.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 18, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> So it is two computers or one?  How can you watch them both at the same time with one monitor?



No, that's what's happening now on two PCs but I want to do it on one PC.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 18, 2014)

vawrvawerawe said:


> No, that's what's happening now on two PCs but I want to do it on one PC.



I realized that after posting.

What did you use, speedtest.net?

I'd be more interested to know if you started to download a large file on both computers and see if you are actually getting a sustained 100mbps.  Speed should be limited by your ISP to your modem.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 18, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I realized that after posting.
> 
> I'd be more interested to know if you started to download a large file on both computers and see if you are actually getting a sustained 100mbps.



Yes, sustained many hundred Mbps total over all the PCs on the home network (same router, same internet connection, same ISP).


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 18, 2014)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Yes, sustained many hundred Mbps total over all the PCs on the home network (same router, same internet connection, same ISP).



How do you know this? What did you use to test?

Reason I ask is if one computer using at least a 100mbps wired adapter is only getting 50mbps, that is all your modem is giving it.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 18, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Reason I ask is if one computer using at least a 100mbps wired adapter is only getting 50mbps, that is all your modem is giving it.



No, one gigabit router with 4 ethernet ports can send and receive 4 gigabits of data to four separate gigabit PC cards (given at least 1 gigabit ISP bandwidth of course, but that's beside the point).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Read this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation

 router prioritizes what devices need the most bandwidth, ethernet uses 2 pairs to transmit data in a port/patch cable, your max connection speed is determined by the Service Provider. Service providers say up to said speed because there is no guarantee the quality of burried cable or even customer owned inside wiring.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dont be an asshole, he was trying to help. what are you using to test this connection speed? is it real world data or something like a network speedtest


----------



## flmatter (Mar 18, 2014)

Where are you getting you speeds from? Is it from the network connections/properties - speeds? Have you used http://www.speedtest.net/ at the same time on both computers?   Run speedtest and post your numbers there.

Then to answer your first question about doubling your speed using 2 network cards, the answer is no it will not work. Your computer will choose one or the other card for its comms to the internet nor will it share or double up the bandwidth between the 2.    Your computer will want to show multiple network connections  ie connection 1, 2 and 3 etc  for how many ever connections  but it will only use one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Testmy.net is a better measure of connectivity over fttn (copper to prem whether tr or coax)



flmatter said:


> Where are you getting you speeds from? Is it from the network connections/properties - speeds? Have you used http://www.speedtest.net/ at the same time on both computers?   Run speedtest and post your numbers there.
> 
> Then to answer your first question about doubling your speed using 2 network cards, the answer is no it will not work. Your computer will choose one or the other card for its comms to the internet nor will it share or double up the bandwidth between the 2.    Your computer will want to show multiple network connections  ie connection 1, 2 and 3 etc  for how many ever connections  but it will only use one.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 18, 2014)

See I learn something everyday, a new place to test speeds. Mine was a toss up between speakeasy or speedtest.    Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Speakeasy and speedtest are the same. By the way the op has a 50 mbps connection and demands to make it faster. Unless youre willing to pay for enterprise class Ds3/Ds4, connection i think he is being a spoiled brat.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 18, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Speakeasy and speedtest are the same. By the way the op has a 50 mbps connection and demands to make it faster. Unless youre willing to pay for enterprise class Ds3/Ds4, connection i think he is being a spoiled brat.



wrong actually we dont have more than 50 here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well since you say you are seeing 50mbps on both PCs its obvious your using a speed test. Real world download speed would max out at 6.2 MB/s


----------



## Bansaku (Mar 18, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation
> 
> router prioritizes what devices need the most bandwidth, ethernet uses 2 pairs to transmit data in a port/patch cable, your max connection speed is determined by the Service Provider. Service providers say up to said speed because there is no guarantee the quality of burried cable or even customer owned inside wiring.



+1 on this. Your speed will never exceed what the server is providing. Adding 2 or more ethernet cards will just enable flow control, not double the bandwidth.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 18, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> Dont be an asshole, he was trying to help. what are you using to test this connection speed? is it real world data or something like a network speedtest



Seems he can't help himself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ng-bluray-or-flash.197952/page-3#post-3081410



vawrvawerawe said:


> No, one gigabit router with 4 ethernet ports can send and receive 4 gigabits of data to four separate gigabit PC cards (given at least 1 gigabit ISP bandwidth of course, but that's beside the point).



Totally beside the point of my post. (LAN speeds do not equal WAN speeds.) Fail x3.  Please keep making yourself look like an idiot.

"Tell me how I can get more speed than my ISP gives me?"  Buy a faster connection. /thread


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 18, 2014)

@OP
You might like this, it explains it a little -->Bandwidth Aggregation, Bonding and Teaming

And, this may be of interest to you --> NIC Teaming Overview


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am trying to wrap my head around your request. Are you trying to get 100MBPS from your ISP or on your local LAN? Also what are you paying for from your ISP in terms of bandwidth?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am trying to wrap my head around your request. Are you trying to get 100MBPS from your ISP or on your local LAN? Also what are you paying for from your ISP in terms of bandwidth?


 
He's paying for 50mb, but when he uses a speed test on both computers at the same time, both report 50mbps because of aggregation. unfortunately OP isn't smart enough to realise two computers reporting 50mbps (because of aggregation) DOES NOT MEAN HE'S GETTING 100mbps. So he's trying to combine two ethernet ports into one machine to combine these two reports of 50mbps to create 100mbps. Unfortunately OP doesn't know how the internets work, and if you pay for 50mbps, adding ports doesn't incrementally increase his speed

To note, this is the same guy who asked about putting a PC inside a mineral oil tank, and then putting that tank inside a fish tank. He claims to be a web developer, and built a PC on here a year or so back, but I am dumbfounded as to how on earth he manages his job, let alone come up with fish tank PC ideas and "fooling" his ISP into giving him 100mbps bandwidth by using two ethernet ports.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> He's paying for 50mb, but when he uses a speed test on both computers at the same time, both report 50mbps because of aggregation. unfortunately OP isn't smart enough to realise two computers reporting 50mbps (because of aggregation) DOES NOT MEAN HE'S GETTING 100mbps. So he's trying to combine two ethernet ports into one machine to combine these two reports of 50mbps to create 100mbps. Unfortunately OP doesn't know how the internets work, and if you pay for 50mbps, adding ports doesn't incrementally increase his speed.



Thanks coon! Yea you will not get over 50MBPS due to the fact you are QoS'd at 50 from the ISP service switch. Sorry


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2014)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Anyone who says "it's not possible" has no idea what they are talking about. Because it IS POSSIBLE


 
NANOMACHINES SON.

When I plug in two ethernet ports to my PC, why it no double bandwidth?

#ThanksObama


----------



## Seany1212 (Mar 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> He's paying for 50mb, but when he uses a speed test on both computers at the same time, both report 50mbps because of aggregation. unfortunately OP isn't smart enough to realise two computers reporting 50mbps (because of aggregation) DOES NOT MEAN HE'S GETTING 100mbps. So he's trying to combine two ethernet ports into one machine to combine these two reports of 50mbps to create 100mbps. Unfortunately OP doesn't know how the internets work, and if you pay for 50mbps, adding ports doesn't incrementally increase his speed.



I started writing a long winded version of this and you beat me to the post  

I do like how he's posted insults in other threads than this, and then in this thread has put "Anyone who says "it's not possible" has no idea what they are talking about", clearly he should read up more on what he's trying to preach


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Anyone who says "it's not possible" has no idea what they are talking about.



Vaw..... I work for a ISP provider that uses the newest of FTTU/H and can provide 10GBPS and more soon... As a company we do give you some what of a burst speed but the CIR is 50 and thats what you pay for..


----------



## Seany1212 (Mar 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> NANOMACHINES SON.
> 
> When I plug in two ethernet ports to my PC, why it no double bandwidth?
> 
> #ThanksObama



Don't tell him the secret that the more network cards he gets the more he increases his external bandwidth!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> NANOMACHINES SON.
> 
> When I plug in two ethernet ports to my PC, why it no double bandwidth?
> 
> #ThanksObama


----------



## XSI (Mar 18, 2014)

actually guys, maybe there is a chance he's is getting more if for example his ISP provider actually gives him 100 mbps but told him 50mbps tops. happened to me some years ago, when ISP provider just doubled my internet speed free of charge. 
another thing can be wifi limitation if he is using wifi. 
I have 150mbps modem and 100mbps (~12 MB/s) speed but my wifi speed is less than 5MB/s where at the same time wired reach 11,5MB/s.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 18, 2014)

XSI said:


> actually guys, maybe there is a chance he's is getting more if for example his ISP provider actually gives him 100 mbps but told him 50mbps tops. happened to me some years ago, when ISP provider just doubled my internet speed free of charge.
> another thing can be wifi limitation if he is using wifi.
> I have 150mbps modem and 100mbps (~12 MB/s) speed but my wifi speed is less than 5MB/s where at the same time wired reach 11,5MB/s.


The problem is that he has admitted he can only get 50mbps on a single computer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## phanbuey (Mar 18, 2014)

dude just because you benchmark your speed and get 50MBits on each PC doesn't mean you have a 100Mbit pipe.  The benchmark doesn't saturate your pipe, its not a stress test.  Both PC's are hooked up to a 50 mbit, and they will report that - even if you bench them simultaneously.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

XSI said:


> actually guys, maybe there is a chance he's is getting more if for example his ISP provider actually gives him 100 mbps but told him 50mbps tops. happened to me some years ago, when ISP provider just doubled my internet speed free of charge.
> another thing can be wifi limitation if he is using wifi.
> I have 150mbps modem and 100mbps (~12 MB/s) speed but my wifi speed is less than 5MB/s where at the same time wired reach 11,5MB/s.



Also true BUT this would show when a single PC does a speed test and it shows 100MBPS not 50MBPS. 

Best place to test is beyond your personal router. I do not know who your provider is but there is a D-Mark were the ISP leaves off and you pick up with your router. I would test there and if you get 50MBPS with ONE PC then that is your cap.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you have adequatly got your points across, this thread is now causing me pain, I applaud you all for your patience, indeed these tend to be the "flavour" of most of the Op's posts, and for that I salute you!   Thread closed.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2014)

vawrvawerawe said:


> No, one gigabit router with 4 ethernet ports can send and receive 4 gigabits of data to four separate gigabit PC cards (given at least 1 gigabit ISP bandwidth of course, but that's beside the point).



no, thats not correct. if you have a 1Gb link to your ISP (which would be as rare as unicorn tears) and four 1Gb ports to PC's, you're still capped at 1Gb internet speeds. there is no possible way for 4Gb of speed from the internet side of things there.


please start two large downloads that will take several minutes/hours to finish on the two machines, and see what the combined result is. you may only be getting faster speeds from speedtest for a variety of technical reasons, and nothing else will get sped up in the slightest.


----------

